# Raised White Letter Tires for Car Models ?



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

I have seen a couple sites that have raised white letter tires for the rears but not for all the way around. Are there any manufacturers/kits that come with raised white letter style tires ? If not, what is the best method for adding the white letters ? Thanks, Jon


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

the best way is a toothpick, some flat white enamel, and a whole lotta patience.
never saw any RWL tires availible in the aftermarket, but have purchased some decent redline tires in 1/25 scale.
The only kits that have anything close to what you want, feature blackwall tires with RWL Decals that you have to do yourself.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Just don't use an oil-based paint on vinyl tires - it'll never dry! - use water-based.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The best way is to find dry transfer tire markings, IMO. I haven't bought any in a long while. It requires you sand off any molded in markings, but the end result is pretty nice. I used them on a funny car once. The tires turned out great.

Here's a link: http://www.detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=detailmaster&Category_Code=SHA


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Another option is to use decals.

Slixx Decals offers a decal sheet with different tire companies. I find these work quite well.

www.slixx.com


----------

